# ileostomy closure



## rlcohen76 (Nov 3, 2009)

Doc performed an open iloesotomy closure? 44626?


----------



## EMS7775 (Nov 3, 2009)

*illeostomy closure*

Was it with resection and colorectal anastomosis? If so, then yes. If not, look at 44620 and 44625.

Ebony, AS, CPC


----------

